# feeding guppy fry



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

i just started a 10g tank for my gf and plan on haveing some fancy guppies and alot of live plants, i plan on raising fry and feeding some to my jack dempsey as a treat, so how many guppies should i get to start off in a 10g, and what do i feed the fry


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

if you want them to breed then put in 1 male:3-4 females. That way the females arent as stressed out as the mlaes will constantly try to mate with the females. So to start out with 1 male and 3-4 females. 

Hope this helps


----------



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

so whould that be the ratio? 1:3 and for a 10g only start at 4-5? i was looking to breed with more strains of genes for some neat little guppies


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

arctic_wave said:


> so whould that be the ratio? 1:3 and for a 10g only start at 4-5? i was looking to breed with more strains of genes for some neat little guppies


aw: in a 10 gallon tank stocking with 1 male and 3 females is appropriate but I hope that you have several other tanks available.

If you do have other tanks available you can stock with 2 males and 6 females.

This "to breed with more strains of genes" is much easier said than done.

From one impregnation a female Guppy will generate fry approximately three times at approximate 21 day intervals.


With respect to your title of this topic

everyone in the world has had good luck in feeding Baby Brine Shrimp to Guppy fry except for me.

I feed my guppy fry several of my *home made recipes* which have been finely blended, finely crushed *TetraMin Tropical Flakes*, and finely crushed *spirulina flakes*.

TR


----------



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

ok thank you both


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

guppies will eat anything;which is good.there are a lot of great foods on the market;so you can take your pick.just make sure you give them a varied diet.


----------



## madamsuz (Dec 20, 2008)

get fry food for the fry

not sure i agree with breeding guppys to feed another fish... you can get feeder babrs for that... they are cheap enough and easy to breed.....


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

try feeding them either baby brine shrimp grounded up tropical flakes. For the flakes just ground them up in your fingers and sprinkle them into the tank.

Hope this helps


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

By the way, if you go around breeding different strains of guppies to each other, they will in only a very few generations DE-generate into the not-so-fancy wild type, that is, "feeder grade" guppies.


----------



## arctic_wave (Jan 22, 2009)

TheOldSalt said:


> By the way, if you go around breeding different strains of guppies to each other, they will in only a very few generations DE-generate into the not-so-fancy wild type, that is, "feeder grade" guppies.


NOOOOO! is this garintied? or chance?, im not going to get too crazy, im thinking to get 1 male with a veil tail and a pretty, pretty tail that is leopeerd like, with 3 females with fan tails and blue, red and a yellow tail


----------



## hookertoo (Jan 30, 2009)

Where is the best place to get fancy guppies?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try aquabid pete


----------

